

Code Considered Harmful - robin_bb
http://shorestreet.com/code_considered_harmful

======
PaulMorgan
"It is a scientific fact that, statistically, bug density does not change with
programming language. So, a denser language means fewer bugs."

I don't agree based on my experience coding APL which is a very dense
language. Maybe you get fewer coding bugs with a denser langugage but you
encounter other much worse problems. Code you can't understand. Code that
doesn't match the requirements. Code you have to rewrite if you ever want to
change it. I prefer verbose code.

